# Grass Carp



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Do any of you fish for grassies? I found a pond that is absolutely full of them and I would love to tangle with a few. Does corn work like it does for commons? There's also a lot of 4-5 lbers and thought they might be fun on the fly rod. I've hooked em on top water before so thought that might be possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Get few loafs of bread, toss ton of pieces out in water, they will come eat it off the top, then put some on your
Hook


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

My best rig for sight fishing them is a #2 Owner Musquito hook pierced into a piece of floating imitation bred by Enterprise tackle - slipped in among a slick of white bread & koi pelletts as chum.
The few others I have tangled with came on conventional Carp rigs well into extended sessions but could obviously see they were scarfing up the chum as well.


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Do any of you fish for grassies? I found a pond that is absolutely full of them and I would love to tangle with a few. Does corn work like it does for commons? There's also a lot of 4-5 lbers and thought they might be fun on the fly rod. I've hooked em on top water before so thought that might be possible. Any suggestions?


Corn does not work for Grass Carp. Cheap, White (or potato) bread is best. I've caught many on the surface and on the bottom. It's not easy, it takes a lot of patience. I kinda kept track one year how many fish hours I spent per fish. I think it was like 1 fish every 6 hours fish (with 2 rods). These fish were all 17-20 lb range. It's a blast to catch them BUT about 50% die from the stress of being caught. You'll find them floating the next day.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow that's dedication to a Species, love to see other Anglers who are observant to details of the catch. Those mortality rates are staggering if your notes are correct, I could imagine a Fish being stressed out to exhaustion or from being roughhoused while being landed but from just an average catch that's odd unless they bleed out or had gills tweaked IDK - 
Generally speaking I've always thought Grassies were poor fighters relative to their size, only going nuts right at the net or when I try to get a picture or two. I have even quit landing them on my mats because they are so frantic and slimy.

Banana flavored boilies were the ticket for me when catching them on the Ohio River


----------

